# Scotty Rocket launcher rod holder



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Yakkers,

I have always liked the way the ram tubes keep your rods up high and out of the way on the yak. However there is no way i would trust that on strike they would not rotate and eject your rod. After nearly losing my gear a couple of times the ram tubes were finaly retired. Well Scotty have come up with a new stainless steel rocket launcher rod holder that is equivelent to a ram tube and about 300% better. Check them out if you can i rate them.

Cheers Micka


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

They look nice.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the photo Dave

Regards
Micka


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

I used to use the RAM ones too, but found they moved too much when hit my a decent fish (or a whopping snag in my case  ). The ball joint isnt the best idea for rocket lanuchers huh.

So the Scotty one is pretty rigid? Is the stainless steel version any better than the plastic one?

thanks
Steve


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

RAM have released a new rod holder - it is a plastic Pivot tube, with a flush deck mount (like a flush mount Scotty fitting).
There is no ball joint to slip, and the tube is held well up above the water line. If you love your RAMs, but hate them slipping when you are trolling, then this is the rod holder for you.








(Available from all Hobie stores)


----------

